# Streifen auf dem Monitor!  Hilfe!!



## SJ-04 (23. April 2007)

Hallo miteinander,
und zwar habe ich ein problem ich habe seit kurzem die ati x1300 pro nun habe ich sie gegen meine alte graka ausgetauscht nun wenn ich jetzt meinen pc starte sehe ich nur streifen kein bild. Weiß vllt einer was die ursache dafür ist? wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!
Vielen dank gruß
SJ-04


----------



## fluessig (23. April 2007)

Willkommen auf tutorials.de SJ-04,

als erstes möchte ich dich bitten in deinen Postings die Groß-/Kleinschreibung zu beachten.

Jetzt zu deinem Problem. Leider musst du uns noch ein paar Informationen geben:
1. Um welche Art Monitor handelt es sich - TFT oder Röhrenmonitor?
2. Hattest du zuvor auch schon eine Grafikkarte von Ati?

Meine Tipps im Moment für dich (ich tippe mehr auf einen Hardwarefehler als einen Softwarefehler aber ausschließen kann ich es nicht):

Kabel überprüfen, ob sich ein Wackelkontakt eingeschlichen hat - am besten den Monitor an einem anderen PC anschließen, wenn möglich.
Aktuelleste Treiber runterladen und ausprobieren.


----------



## SJ-04 (23. April 2007)

Also ich habe einen normalen Röhrenmonitor, davor hatte ich ATI 9100 mit 128mb. also ich habe einen leichten Wackelkontakt dadurch hatte ich manchmal einen rötlichen Bildschirm aber weitere probleme gab es nicht. Wie meinst du denn das mit dem Treiber? Für die alte oder neue GraKa


----------



## fluessig (23. April 2007)

Die Treiber spielen meistens eine Rolle, wenn man zwischen den Marken wechselt. Das ist hier zum Glück nicht der Fall.

Mittlerweile bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass es sich um einen Hardwaredefekt am Monitor handelt. Zur Sicherheit solltest du dennoch mal einen anderen Monitor an deinen Rechner anschließen und deinen Monitor an einen anderen Rechner.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist noch das Monitorkabel zu wechseln - schau mal, ob es starke Knicke hat oder gar kaputt ist.


----------



## ojamaney (23. April 2007)

Die Streifen weisen eher auf eine unzureichende Stromversorgung hin.
Hast Du die Grafikkarte an einem Extra-Stromkabel angeschlossen? Wenn ja, werden über dieses Stromkabel noch andere Geräte versorgt? Wenn ja, sorge dafür, dass nur die Grafikkarte an diesen Stromkabel hängt! Hat Dein Netzteil ausreichend Power? (mind. 350 Watt)


----------



## SJ-04 (24. April 2007)

Ja genau daran lag es wohl hatte vergessen die Grafikarte mit Strom zu versorgen. Trotzdem Dankeschön
Jetzt habe schon das nächste problem ich hab gleich den neusten Catalyst (7.4) installiert, nun habe ich jede menge Grafikfehler. Spiele sind unspielbar geworden. Egal welches Spiel ich starte es spinnt voll.

Danke schonmal im vorraus!
MFG
SJ-04


----------



## SJ-04 (24. April 2007)

Achso ja dannach habe ich den Catalyst 7.4 gelöscht und wollte aus der Installations CD für die x1300 pro den älteren Treiber Installieren. Ich hab versucht von der CD zu installieren doch da ging granichts hat Automatisch nichts mehr installiert musste gleich den PC neustarten und da war dann kein Treiber zu finden, dann habe ich selber die Installatonsdatei für den Grafiktreiber aus der CD gestartet, das ging dann auch nicht der wollte einen standart VGA Treiber der normalerweise auf Windows XP ist.


----------



## ojamaney (24. April 2007)

Um Dir weiter helfen zu können brauche ich mehr Informationen von Dir.
- Betriebssystem?
- CPU?
- RAM?
- Mainboard?
- DirectX-Version?
- CD/DVD?


Ps.: Du brauchst Netframework Version 2 wenn Du den Catalyst mit ControlCenter installierst. Netframework kannst Du über das Windows-Update bekommen oder einfach mal googeln.


----------



## SJ-04 (24. April 2007)

CPU Typ:	Intel Pentium 4, 2666 MHz (20 x 133)
Motherboard Name:ASRock PE Pro-HT
Motherboard Chipsatz: SiS645DX
Ram: 512mb
DirectX: 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Service Pack 2)
Optisches Laufwerk: TOSHIBA ODD-DVD SD-M1802  (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
Optisches Laufwerk: LITE-ON LTR-48246S  (48x/24x/48x CD-RW)

Ich habe jetzt den Catalyst 7.4 draufgelassen nun wenn ich Filme anschaue sehe ich leichte Streifen im Bild, doch aber was mich mehr nervt wenn ich Spiele zocken will (zb. NFS Carbon oder Test Drive Un...) kann ich fast das Bild nicht mehr erkennen es treten massive Störungen auf.


----------



## SJ-04 (24. April 2007)

CPU Typ:	Intel Pentium 4, 2666 MHz (20 x 133)
Motherboard Name:ASRock PE Pro-HT
Motherboard Chipsatz: SiS645DX
Ram: 512mb
DirectX: 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Service Pack 2)
Optisches Laufwerk: TOSHIBA ODD-DVD SD-M1802  (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
Optisches Laufwerk: LITE-ON LTR-48246S  (48x/24x/48x CD-RW)

Ich habe jetzt den Catalyst 7.4 draufgelassen nun wenn ich Filme anschaue sehe ich leichte Streifen im Bild, doch aber was mich mehr nervt wenn ich Spiele zocken will (zb. NFS Carbon oder Test Drive Un...) kann ich fast das Bild nicht mehr erkennen es treten massive Störungen auf.


----------



## SJ-04 (24. April 2007)

Sorry habs ausversehn 2mal reingemacht.


----------



## SJ-04 (24. April 2007)

Bitte, brauche dringend Hilfe!!


----------

